# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Воспитание детей

## Кастури

Харе Кришна,дорогие преданные!У меня глубокое непонимание со старшей дочерью,ей 9,5 лет.Может ревность к младшим сестрам,может протест какой-то,я не знаю,но такое складывается впечатление,что она специально все делает наоборот.Все три дочки вегетарианочки с рождения,с духовными именами,стараюсь им и мужу рассказывать как можно чаще про Кришну.Временами хорошая милая вайшнави,по 7 кругов читает!Но чаще это негодяйка,и так выводит,что приходится сильно наказывать.Я молчу про хамство и ложь с ее стороны.Мы не знаем,что делать,может к психологу,мы пробывали и кнут и пряник.Все ей не нравится,как в знаменитом старом детском стишке:"Я не знаю,как мне быть,начал старшим я грубить....."Я больше расстраиваюсь из-за того,что она часто обижает младших,а им 2,5 года и 1,2 месяца.Подскажите,пожалуйста,может есть выход,может у кого-то тоже непонимание с детьми?Спасибо,Харе Кришна!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Может и впрямь ревность?И надо больше старшей внимания?И потом возраст такой как бы,уже многое понимает,а многое и не понимает.Особенно в наш век информации,у больших то  мозги набекрень ото всего -всего.

----------


## Кастури

Скорее ревность,вот и привлекает к себе внимание таким образом.Но мы тоже на три части разорваться не можем,муж работает,я по дому делаю все дела.Тут всем мало внимания и мелким тоже.Стараемся,может и зря,не обделять ее,и телефоны ей,и платья.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Скорее ревность,вот и привлекает к себе внимание таким образом.Но мы тоже на три части разорваться не можем,муж работает,я по дому делаю все дела.Тут всем мало внимания и мелким тоже.Стараемся,может и зря,не обделять ее,и телефоны ей,и платья.


С материальными игрушками не переборщите. Может ещё требовательней стать.
Попробуйте предложить ей посещать на выбор какие–нибудь студии (рисования, танцы и т.п.), чтобы она это делала с удовольствием. Развивалась в благости.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

И отец должен быть очень мягким по отношению к дочери :smilies:

----------


## Кастури

Предлагали и то,и другое,наша фантазия иссякла.Ей интересно на данном этапе ничего не делать,и не учиться.Я их всех люблю,и хочу,чтобы мои девочки выросли в благости.

----------


## Кастури

Папа мягкий ко всем,иногда черезмерно,я даже бывает злюсь на эту его мягкость.Получается,мама тиран :doom:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Не будьте тоже слишком строгой.  :smilies: 
У нашей дочи тоже был похожий период (лет в 15). У меня крыша ехала от её выкрутасов. Но через пару лет всё прошло, слава Богу.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А по поводу учёбы или оценок, мы никогда не заставляли детей. Говорили, чтоб они учили то, что им нравится. Но на уроках чтоб вели себя смирно, без жалоб учителей.

----------


## vedamurti das

> ... хочу,чтобы мои девочки выросли в благости.


Похоже, что всё таки давите...

----------


## Кастури

А как без строгости?Если ни разговоры,ни уговоры не помогают,ей смешно.Нельзя пускать на самотек.Мне не все равно,кем она вырастит,конечно свои взгляды на жизнь я ей не буду навязывать,как делали это мои родители,когда я училась в гурукуле,это было слишком строго и навязчиво!Но я уважала и уважаю их,и муж своих родителей очень почитает,и мы очень стремимся,чтобы наши дочки тоже уважали нас,у нас определенный статус и это закон Кришны.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Напишите матаджи Малике Мале. Она специалист по воспитанию детей, у нее большой опыт.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Скорее ревность,вот и привлекает к себе внимание таким образом.Но мы тоже на три части разорваться не можем,муж работает,я по дому делаю все дела.Тут всем мало внимания и мелким тоже.Стараемся,может и зря,не обделять ее,и телефоны ей,и платья.


У меня схожая ситуация.Детей 3 штуки,старшей 11 .Попёрло  лет в 10.Типа большие уже.Раз большая-мне помогай.Теперь мы вместе убираемся,вместе готовим,вместе,уроки учим,вместе ...всё вместе.И общения завались и всё на равных.
Фиг им телефоны-платья.Я против взяток.Если платье или игрушка или вещь-то просто так,из любви,а не как плата.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> у нас определенный статус.


Согласна.Дети не должны на шее сидеть,грубить и прочее.Но  тут Вы не должны сами,за Вас должен муж заступиться,поговорить с дочерью.Это не шуточки.Потом может перерасти в хамство.Наверняка были упущении раньше,а сейчас проявилось  таким образом.
Как решать это-сами думайте.Без помощи мужа не обойтись(я думаю).

----------


## Кастури

> Напишите матаджи Малике Мале. Она специалист по воспитанию детей, у нее большой опыт.


 Спасибо,прабху,обязательно ей напишу.Харе Кришна.

----------


## Лена

> Согласна.Дети не должны на шее сидеть,грубить и прочее.Но  тут Вы не должны сами,за Вас должен муж заступиться,поговорить с дочерью.Это не шуточки.Потом может перерасти в хамство.Наверняка были упущении раньше,а сейчас проявилось  таким образом.
> Как решать это-сами думайте.Без помощи мужа не обойтись(я думаю).


мне видится, что как раз причина в муже ... распустил дочь ... в первую очередь мужу надо поработать над собой

----------


## Кастури

> У меня схожая ситуация.Детей 3 штуки,старшей 11 .Попёрло  лет в 10.Типа большие уже.Раз большая-мне помогай.Теперь мы вместе убираемся,вместе готовим,вместе,уроки учим,вместе ...всё вместе.И общения завались и всё на равных.
> Фиг им телефоны-платья.Я против взяток.Если платье или игрушка или вещь-то просто так,из любви,а не как плата.


 Пытались приучать делать все вместе,но она упертая,не хочет!Хамит,пока реально сильно не накажешь,не будет делать.Я ее также сильно люблю,как и младших,но нет у нас общего языка.Не поверите,все методы испробовали!А про игрушки,платья,здесь очень бабушка давит,но это отдельная тема!Уф,сами воспитываем,никого не грузим,все равно учат.Муж сам по себе не умеет ругаться,наказывать,он все уговорами,говорит,что если ты не будешь слушаться родителей,будет то-то и то-то,по карме.Правда тяжало,я бы не написала если бы мы видели способ.Раньше с бабушкой и дедушкой жили,до 6 лет,а они ох,как баловали,вот и упустили!

----------


## Кастури

> мне видится, что как раз причина в муже ... распустил дочь ... в первую очередь мужу надо поработать над собой


 Понимаете,он не строгий,меня ругает,что кричу,и т.д.Ну не будет он ее пороть,потому что иного выхода в такой ситуации я не вижу!И ей важнее мнение папы,чем мое,но все равно,упертая.А может у детей сейчас переходный возраст не 13-14 лет,а в9???

----------


## Лена

> Понимаете,он не строгий,меня ругает,что кричу,и т.д.Ну не будет он ее пороть,потому что иного выхода в такой ситуации я не вижу!И ей важнее мнение папы,чем мое,но все равно,упертая.А может у детей сейчас переходный возраст не 13-14 лет,а в9???


 у моей дочери не было переходного возраста , как не странно звучит
вы же сами сейчас написали, что разболованная ... в том -то и дело 
как исправить ? у меня такого не было , потому какой совет мне дать ?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Значит, у Вашей девочки начался в 9 лет.
Кастури, муж никогда не должен поднимать руку на девочек. Он прав. Но он не должен позволять ей хамить. Он–Ваша защита. Значит, надо воздействовать тем, что лишать каких–то матер.удовольствий.
И больше Вашей Любви.
В любом случае действуйте с супругом в гармонии, как одно целое.
Дети это очень чувствуют и уважают. Особенно, когда мама уважает папу и ставит его в семье на первое место. Собственно, это–самое главное, думаю :smilies:

----------


## Кастури

> Значит, у Вашей девочки начался в 9 лет.
> Кастури, муж никогда не должен поднимать руку на девочек. Он прав. Но он не должен позволять ей хамить. Он–Ваша защита. Значит, надо воздействовать тем, что лишать каких–то матер.удовольствий.
> И больше Вашей Любви.
> В любом случае действуйте с супругом в гармонии, как одно целое.
> Дети это очень чувствуют и уважают. Особенно, когда мама уважает папу и ставит его в семье на первое место. Собственно, это–самое главное, думаю


Спасибо,матаджи за добрые советы,за теплые слова.Муж меня всегда защищает,но может мягче,чем бы мне хотелось,чуть строже надо быть,он лишает ее мат.удовольствий,а ей помойму все равно.В целом она хорошая девочка,но видимо у каждого свой переходный,переломный момент.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> упустили!


Скорее всего ,да.Теперь пожинаете плоды.И будет,возможно,ещё хлеще.А потом,жизнь прижмёт дочу и она исправится.Наверное.Муж ваш прав.Не хочет дома учиться,жизнь научит.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Пытались приучать делать все вместе,но она упертая,не хочет!


Я ни кого не приучаю.Делаем и всё.Тут нет  рассуждений.
Есть табу,делаем и всё.Помощь-это одно из табу.Мы -команда и  если один вкось,то портится  товарищество.Все страдают.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, Кастури, мне тоже очень тяжко было, когда дочка двигалась в непонятном направлении. Это было похоже на какой–то неизбежный период (может, планеты встали так?) .
Только взаимопонимание с мужем меня поддержало. Он– большая опора и надежда. 
Будьте Счастливы!
Харе Кришна  :smilies:

----------


## Кастури

> Скорее всего ,да.Теперь пожинаете плоды.И будет,возможно,ещё хлеще.А потом,жизнь прижмёт дочу и она исправится.Наверное.Муж ваш прав.Не хочет дома учиться,жизнь научит.


А ничего больше не остается!Нельзя заставить человека делать то,что ему не нужно и неинтересно.Будем молиться Кришне,Он исправит ситуацию или мне даст больше смирения,ох как мне его не хватает!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> но видимо у каждого свой переходный,переломный момент.


Всё зависит от семьи ,родителей.
Как Лена написала -не было этого переходного.Я думаю,что Лена в самом начале  пресекла.Не обязательно до ремня,некоторым слова достаточно,а то и взгляда.Это уж какая джива пришла,какую заслужили....

----------


## Кастури

> Да, Кастури, мне тоже очень тяжко было, когда доча двигалась в непонятном направлении. Это было похоже на какой–то неизбежный период (может, планеты встали так?) .
> Только взаимопонимание с мужем меня поддержало. Он большая опора и надежда. 
> Будьте Счастливы!
> Харе Кришна


Спасибо Вам,матаджи,Харе Кришна!Очень много силы и веры дают преданные своими наставлениями,советами,и просто теплыми словами!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> А ничего больше не остается!Нельзя заставить человека делать то,что ему не нужно и неинтересно.Будем молиться Кришне,Он исправит ситуацию или мне даст больше смирения,ох как мне его не хватает!


Тяжело быть мамой.В любом случае:хорошие дети или нет,Вы должны(я тоже)  быть счастливы больше другими вещами,вне этого,выше.

----------


## Кастури

> Всё зависит от семьи ,родителей.
> Как Лена написала -не было этого переходного.Я думаю,что Лена в самом начале  пресекла.Не обязательно до ремня,некоторым слова достаточно,а то и взгляда.Это уж какая джива пришла,какую заслужили....


А мы только вчера с мужем рассуждали,что просто так ничего не бывает,значит по карме,будем отрабатывать,лишь бы новую не заработать...

----------


## Кастури

> Тяжело быть мамой.В любом случае:хорошие дети или нет,Вы должны(я тоже)  быть счастливы больше другими вещами,вне этого,выше.


Спасибо Вам матаджи тоже,а именно,что не даете забыть,что нам повезло,что мы узнали про Кришну и превлеклись Им,пусть пока и не так сильно как-бы хотелось,это я уже про себя.Харе Кришна!

----------


## Лена

> Скорее всего ,да.Теперь пожинаете плоды.И будет,возможно,ещё хлеще.А потом,жизнь прижмёт дочу и она исправится.Наверное.Муж ваш прав.Не хочет дома учиться,жизнь научит.


Нада, большое спасибо за теплые слова в мой адрес !
я ведь дочку воспитывала сама, куда ей было деваться-то ) хотя есть примеры обратные 

Жизнь научит, конечно правда ! жестоко будет и страшно, не хотелось бы, чтоб дети наши страдали. Но ... для некоторых иного пути, к большому сожаленью, нет !

----------


## Лена

> Спасибо Вам матаджи тоже,а именно,что не даете забыть,что нам повезло,что мы узнали про Кришну и превлеклись Им,пусть пока и не так сильно как-бы хотелось,это я уже про себя.Харе Кришна!


а что 3-е  у вас - МОЛОДЕЦ !

----------


## Кастури

> а что 3-е  у вас - МОЛОДЕЦ !


 Спасибо,матаджи,мы очень рады,что Кришна нам подарил трое детишек!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Кастури, любопытно, что сейчас прямо наткнулась в инете на лекцию о семье-детях на нашу тему.

"...и сейчас я еще вам буду рассказывать ужасы про детство. Ваше и ваших детей. Про их ужасы детства. Ваших детей. У них тоже свои ужасы.

 Потому что вы перенесли, из своего детства перенесли схемы на своих детей, и они точно так, они больше страдают. Знаете почему? Потому что эти дети чувствительнее. Это факт. Сейчас поколение детей и даже юноши, люди, они совсем другую природу имеют. Они имеют более высокую чувствительность ко всему. Как к знанию, как к духовности и глубине отношений, так и к боли, к давлению, к террору, к оскорблениям, к холоду. Они тоже к этому чувствительны. Поэтому их называют детьми индиго там. Говорят, что они очень неадекватны, что они могут быстро очень как бы блокировать контроль родителей очень рано, не дожидаясь переходного возраста. Они умеют даже маленькие совсем, 7, 8, 9 лет. Могут повести себя так, как раньше вел 14-летний ребенок только. Абсолютно блокируясь, они совершенно не подчиняются...."

Правда, интересно?

http://audioveda.ru/audio?id=77
"Может ли хороший человек поступать плохо?"

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Чтойт не верю я в индиго.Всё это говорильня.А вот плохое общение-это да,есть.Среда многое даёт и забирает.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Юлия Борисовна Гиппенрейтер
Общаться с ребенком. Как?*

Аннотация 
_
Как построить нормальные отношения с ребенком? Как заставить его слушаться? Можно ли поправить отношения, если они зашли в тупик? Вы найдете ответы на эти и другие вопросы, узнаете, как решать их на практике в вашей жизни._

Скачать http://zalil.ru/32583025 (текстовый формат, doc)

----------


## Кастури

> Кастури, любопытно, что сейчас прямо наткнулась в инете на лекцию о семье-детях на нашу тему.
> 
> "...и сейчас я еще вам буду рассказывать ужасы про детство. Ваше и ваших детей. Про их ужасы детства. Ваших детей. У них тоже свои ужасы.
> 
>  Потому что вы перенесли, из своего детства перенесли схемы на своих детей, и они точно так, они больше страдают. Знаете почему? Потому что эти дети чувствительнее. Это факт. Сейчас поколение детей и даже юноши, люди, они совсем другую природу имеют. Они имеют более высокую чувствительность ко всему. Как к знанию, как к духовности и глубине отношений, так и к боли, к давлению, к террору, к оскорблениям, к холоду. Они тоже к этому чувствительны. Поэтому их называют детьми индиго там. Говорят, что они очень неадекватны, что они могут быстро очень как бы блокировать контроль родителей очень рано, не дожидаясь переходного возраста. Они умеют даже маленькие совсем, 7, 8, 9 лет. Могут повести себя так, как раньше вел 14-летний ребенок только. Абсолютно блокируясь, они совершенно не подчиняются...."
> 
> Правда, интересно?
> 
> http://audioveda.ru/audio?id=77
> "Может ли хороший человек поступать плохо?"


 Матаджи,спасибо,обязательно почитаю!

----------


## Кастури

> *Юлия Борисовна Гиппенрейтер
> Общаться с ребенком. Как?*
> 
> Аннотация 
> _
> Как построить нормальные отношения с ребенком? Как заставить его слушаться? Можно ли поправить отношения, если они зашли в тупик? Вы найдете ответы на эти и другие вопросы, узнаете, как решать их на практике в вашей жизни._
> 
> Скачать http://zalil.ru/32583025 (текстовый формат, doc)


Прабху,спасибо большое,уже скачала!

----------


## vedamurti das

> А как без строгости?...


А я ведь не про строгость, а про её мотивы. Вы хотите определённого будущего для своих детей и, если они отклоняются от него, проявляете к ним строгость. Лучше просто дайте детям возможность САМИМ выбрать своё будущее, просто научите их тому, что сами умеете и отпустите их. Здесь важно не то, что Вы сейчас делаете, как важно то, предоставляете Вы им свободу, или будете до конца жизни осуждать, если они пойдут не Вашим путем.

----------


## Кастури

Что,Вы,осуждать я никого не собираюсь,конечно их путь,но элементарные нормы поведения,в частности с родителями,соблюдаться должны.У меня нет цели навязать детям свои принципы жизненные и свою веру.

----------

